# Amano shrimp or Red cherry shrimp?



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am thinking about getting some shrimp for my 30 gal to help with algae control. What seem to be the pros and cons of each?


----------



## jacketherington (Oct 7, 2011)

Amanos have done a much better job of eating algae for me. But they are more expensive, and they won't breed in your tank.


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Amano shrimp adjusting*

If I have read correctly, almost all amano shrimp are wild caught and can have difficulty during adjustment. Do you just hope you get a good group that doesn't die right off the bat? Or is there something you can do to try to keep them alive during adjustment. How would you stock? I have 6 otos in the tank already and I'm thinking about getting a couple more, but idk whether I should or not if I get the shrimp.


----------



## ryc120 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have both in my 29g. 3 Amanos and 15+ rcs. The Amanos do a better job with algae as jack stated.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

There's a reason Takashi Amano uses them...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't think RCS even eat algae. Mine don't seem to anyways.


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

How many would you stock in a 30 gal along with otocinclus? 5? 10?


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

20 red cherries
or 10 amanos


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

What is the temperament of the amano shrimp like? Are they active and fun to watch swim around or are they reclusive and seldom seen?


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

depends on what fish are with them. They tend to hide more when fish are in the tank


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

I've got 2 bolivian rams, 6 otos, and currently 3 julii cories but one of those seems to be ill and laying on its side despite all normal water parameters. I'm getting a dozen harlequin rasboras tomorrow as well.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

My 20L went from an algae meadow to practically algae-free in 3 days with 10 Amanos. I got mine here on the forum. I have not lost a single shrimp and this is my first time keeping them.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/i.../165648-sale-february-16-2012-amano-sale.html


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

My Amanos all jumped out of my tank (no lid) and my cherries stay in with no problems...
You might want to make sure you have a lid on your tank if you choose Amanos...


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

wow lol I Haven't had any jumpers.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Actually, I had that problem too, they also climbed out of my tank


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

lol they walked right out of your tank? Is it rimless? I keep the water level just to the very bottom edge of the plastic rim so maybe that helps.


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

Not sure if mine jumped or walked out but in the morning they was shrimp jerky...lol


----------



## Al Slick (Jan 22, 2012)

Same here, I was cleaning my tank and one jumped out and onto the floor. Luckily I was there to return it to the water!

I have both of the aforementioned species and I would recommend the amanos over cherrys simply because they won't breed out of control and they do a good job of eating algae and excess food!


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

my cherries love left over food and when there is none they pic algae all day


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

How many of you run co2 in your tanks ?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I have one Amano shrimp who doesn't seen to mind the lime green CO2 levels I keep. The rest of the 10 smaller juveniles ended up getting turned into mulm. :angel:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Lots of Amanos for algae, lots, and they will keep it clean. Cherries just eat and poop.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

reason I asked about Co2 was people mentioned some of the Amano Shrimps they had getting out of the tank. My understanding is if the Co2 is higher they will try to do this.


----------



## Aquatics (Feb 29, 2012)

picotank said:


> My Amanos all jumped out of my tank (no lid) and my cherries stay in with no problems...
> You might want to make sure you have a lid on your tank if you choose Amanos...


 How deep is your tank? Mine is about say... iuno like... 18 inches tall or so.. maybe 12 even... 

My amanos havent been jumping. Although when I first started keeping aquariums I didnt have a water test kit and sometimes my snails would crawl out if the water quality got bad.


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

Aquatics said:


> How deep is your tank? Mine is about say... iuno like... 18 inches tall or so.. maybe 12 even...
> 
> My amanos havent been jumping. Although when I first started keeping aquariums I didnt have a water test kit and sometimes my snails would crawl out if the water quality got bad.


I put two in my 4g nano cube....no co2.. with about 20 cherries and they both bailed out in a few days time? My cherries keep the tank clean and nibble on everything so they work just fine and they are fun to watch...


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

I must have strangw cherries because soon as they see algae pop up they atack like crazy
Guess i have a better gean pool


----------

